# Fantastic LED spectrum calculator app



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Just found this great LED spectrum calculator from OSRAM Sylvania. If you know the specs of the LEDs you are using you can get a very good indication of spectrum and color reproduction along with photosynthetic peaks.

https://www.sylvania.com/en-us/tools-and-resources/Pages/led-color-calculator.aspx

This is especially useful for the full spectrum DIY people.

This is what the app looks like:










That was done with 6 LEDs that can easily put out 100 PAR at the bottom 2ft high on a cannon with the following: (also includes power going through each LED)

2x Bridgelux BXRA 950B 4000K - 500ma
1x Rebel ES Royal Blue 450nm - ~520ma
1x Rebel ES Deep Red 665nm - ~500ma
1x SemiLED Hyper Violet 419nm - ~700ma


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

I was just putting my info in to see what my spectrum should be. Only thing I have left to buy is leds. Got all power suplies and drivers. Should have build pics soon gus.

25 gal.-api renastart xp1 anf xp2- 2 custom spraybars with diy inline heater and water change valve (so key!)-odyssea-4x24w t5ho. 4in raised.-injected co2 via up inline diffuser-florite and sane substrate.-java fern-amazon sword-marsilea minuta-water wisteria (crappy)-dwarf hair grass-anubias afanzeli (spellcheck)-telanthera cardinalis-10 tiger barbs-6 glofish tetras-7 otocinclus -1 german blue ram. females died.-2 albino corydoras. I know need 6
ei dosing and 6 hours light 100%


----------



## skanderson (Jul 25, 2010)

i was considering a similar cannon but using the brxa a 1000 mamps. i am working this up for 2 tanks; one is a 48 inch high viv with 12 inches of water in the bottom that i am doing as a bornean biotype, the other is my 300 gallon cube that is 30 inches deep. will be trying out my brxa at 1000mamps as soon as i get the time to wire it up. i would love to see how your combo looks over a tank. i want to get a bit of pop on colors but dont want it too blue or red.


----------

